# Newer user needs help



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

I have ordered axiom lfr1100s for front speakers amps are 2 xpa2s

Vp180 center qs8s surrounds amp is xpa3

Sub 15.3 funkywave with 1000w Built in amp. 

What do I use for the main control? Receiver pre pro?? 

I'm still new ish and not even sure the difference between receiver and a preprocessor. 

I was thinking the emotiva umc or xmc or an anthem??? 

Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS! The debate between separates and a receiver is a hot one; there's a thread on this site with more info---> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/57153-avr-vs-separates.html#post516043

I like separates, but receivers have their merits. You get more for your money with a good receiver, but some believe (myself included) that separates sound better.

Simply put, a receiver has everything in one box. It has a tuner, preamp, surround processor and amplifiers. A SSP (aka pre-pro) is just the preamp and surround processor. Some also have tuners.

I own the UMC-1 and have not had any problems with it. Others have reported problems, and Emotiva is going to release another SSP soon. Anthem makes GREAT products. Check out the link above as it may provide more info and may help you decide. As always, we are here to help.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

FWIW-IF you plan to get the XMC, I'd buy a UMC-1 now to get the 40% off coupon. Total money spent would be $100 less ($499 for the UMC-1 and $600 off the XMC) than buying the XMC when it is released, and you would have a pre-pro now. You should be able to sell the UMC-1 later on Stereolist, but I'd guess that there will be _a lot_ of them (UMC-1s) for sale when the XMC is released.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would not go with a Emotiva SSP personally. Especially with the high amount of Gain used on the Emotiva's, an AVR can drive the Amplifier without breaking a sweat. Something like the Denon AVR-4311, Onkyo TX-NR709, 809, 1009, etc would all provide you with Audyssey's excellent MultEQ XT, Networked Capability, and tons more features and far superior Video Processing as well. And the Onkyo AVR's all provide THX Post Processing to boot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

An AVR (Audio/Video Receiver) used as a SSP is a VERY popular and cost effective option. If you (Deman) read some of the posts in the link I posted you probably noticed that many people go that route.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack Deman  

While I loved the sound quality of the UMC Im afraid I cant recommend it, or the upcoming XMC (not until its been evaluated anyway). IMO there are just too many better options for the money. Dont get me wrong, I love Emotiva gear (especially their amps) but for the money I concur with JJ's recommendation of the Denon AVR-4311 or recommend my own personal favorite, the Marantz SR7005. Either of these two options give you more flexibility and features than cant be found in the Emotiva processors. Not real familiar with Anthem, did you have specific models you were considering?


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> An AVR (Audio/Video Receiver) used as a SSP is a VERY popular and cost effective option. If you (Deman) read some of the posts in the link I posted you probably noticed that many people go that route.


Thank you. An also you jj. After reading some links I have decided to go with a avr. That being said the denons I looked at only have two triggers for my three amps I would be running is there a way around this or another brand options? 

I didn't have a anthem in mind just heard and read some ppl mention them and loved then


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> Thank you. An also you jj. After reading some links I have decided to go with a avr. That being said the denons I looked at only have two triggers for my three amps I would be running is there a way around this or another brand options?


My former AVR, the Onkyo 3007, had zone one preouts but no zone 1 trigger. You can create a trigger with a smart power strip and a 9 volt wall wart, modified with a 1/8" mono plug on the end, to trigger multiple amps in the same zone. It worked great for triggering just my xpa-5 but multiple amps may be too much of a draw on the power strip, still it might be worth $30 to try it. 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000P1QJXQ/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Correction, only the AVR and wall warts must be powered by the strip, not sure why I was thinking the amps must be powered by the strip. Anywho, the smart strip has four switched outlets that can power switch up to four wall warts, you might need to use short extension cables to fit several wall warts into the strip as some of the outlets are very close together but them extensions are cheap, heres an example:

http://www.amazon.com/Ziotek-ZT1212542-Liberator-14-Inch-Extension/dp/B000EWVSZK


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info ill keep that in mind for triggers


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> An AVR (Audio/Video Receiver) used as a SSP is a VERY popular and cost effective option. If you (Deman) read some of the posts in the link I posted you probably noticed that many people go that route.


Make sure that the AVR has pre-outs so that you can add the outboard amps. Not all AVRs have them; oddly enough, most companies only put pre-outs on their "high-end" (more expensive with more powerful amps) AVRs. Look for something like "_multichannel pre-outs_" in the description.

I'm glad that you found the link helpful! I wanted to be sure to show both sides of the debate and not dismiss AVRs just because _I_ think that separates sound better.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> Make sure that the AVR has pre-outs so that you can add the outboard amps. Not all AVRs have them; oddly enough, most companies only put pre-outs on their "high-end" (more expensive with more powerful amps) AVRs. Look for something like "multichannel pre-outs" in the description.
> 
> I'm glad that you found the link helpful! I wanted to be sure to show both sides of the debate and not dismiss AVRs just because I think that separates sound better.


Indeed thanks again. I'm having troubles finding an avr with preouts and triggers for three extra amps and two sub preouts for under or around 2000$


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Wgmontgomery 
I got your msg but i can't message you back im not permitted to. However I do agree after my looking around and not being able to find anything close to it


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

TypeA also asked a good question; which Anthem are you considering? They make EXCELLENT products and are a company known to put sound quality first. Given your budget of ~$2000, you have A LOT of options. You can find reviews of various AVRs, SSPs and the UMC-1 on this site.

The XMC is a bit of an unknown as it has yet to be released, but based on the SQ of the UMC-1 and the upgrades added to the XMC, it _looks_ like it's going to be a true giant killer. I admit to being in the minority here in my love of separates, but I encourage you to read some reviews (AVRs _and_ SSPs) and then decide.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> TypeA also asked a good question; which Anthem are you considering? They make EXCELLENT products and are a company known to put sound quality first. Given your budget of ~$2000, you have A LOT of options. You can find reviews of various AVRs, SSPs and the UMC-1 on this site.
> 
> The XMC is a bit of an unknown as it has yet to be released, but based on the SQ of the UMC-1 and the upgrades added to the XMC, it looks like it's going to be a true giant killer. I admit to being in the minority here in my love of separates, but I encourage you to read some reviews (AVRs and SSPs) and then decide.


I will continue to look around search and read before my decision thank you. The xmc1 and my towers are not released till summer anyways so I have time. No hurry at all. I just want to plan for future expansion from a 5.1 to a 7.2 and not have to buy again in a year like i am now


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While certainly not popular amongst the Greenpeace Folks, I personally have left my Amplifiers powered 24/7 for well over a decade. Many Professional Studios do the same as well. Much of the thinking is that Turn On is where Amplifiers are stressed the most on the whole. All I can say is 2 of the 3 Amplifiers I use have been with me for 10 Years never being turned off with the exception of Severe Weather and all have been flawless. That being said, I know most do turn off their Amplifiers when not in use with no adverse effects. I do turn off my AVR (used as an SSP), TV, and Source Components when not in use.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> While certainly not popular amongst the Greenpeace Folks, I personally have left my Amplifiers powered 24/7 for well over a decade. Many Professional Studios do the same as well. Much of the thinking is that Turn On is where Amplifiers are stressed the most on the whole. All I can say is 2 of the 3 Amplifiers I use have been with me for 10 Years never being turned off with the exception of Severe Weather and all have been flawless. That being said, I know most do turn off their Amplifiers when not in use with no adverse effects. I do turn off my AVR (used as an SSP), TV, and Source Components when not in use.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Indeed i guess it's a personal thing to turn everything off when done. That being said one button is better then four buttons. 

For that matter my wife even unplugs most things when not in use


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Just researched the anthem line and found that perhaps the mrx700 is a decent receiver at 2000$ more then all the others i've looked at


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The MRX-700 is an excellent AVR. I will say that ARC (Anthem Room Correction) while quite effective is not as user friendly as Audyssey, MCACC, YPAO, and Trinnov. That being said, it is not that much more difficult and the 700 has a better Amplifier Stage than most AVR's. I do think something like the Denon AVR-4311 or Onkyo TX-NR3009/5009 offer comparable power while offering many more features and Audyssey's superb MultEQ XT32/Sub EQ HT.

If possible, I would go to a retailer that offers some of these AVR's and check them out. Things like the Remote Control and GUI really do make a difference in day to day operation. Also, Onkyo's Integra Division offers 12V Triggers for the Main Zone and the corresponding Models to the 3009/5009 are the DTR-70.3 and 80.3 respectively. They also offer an addition year of Warranty over the Onkyo AVR's albeit at a slightly higher price.
And of course, there are the Integra SSP's provided you do not need any amplification from an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Heres another option:

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/accessories/products/et3


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

TypeA said:


> Heres another option:
> 
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/accessories/products/et3


No that's a perfect option I never noticed that before. Opens up a whole new world to what avr I get. Thanks so much. Life is simplified for the moment


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ty,
That is a fantastic idea that I wish I would have thought of. Major props. How are those beautiful Rockets treating you?
All the best,
J


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Just for choices could you guys suggest some ssps? Other then the integra that are worth checking into?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Marantz AV7005 is also quite good and has a lower MSRP than the most common Integra SSP. The only downside is the Integra offers MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT whereas the 7005 uses MultEQ XT.

Aside from these, Outlaw Audio is supposed to release an SSP that looks utterly fantastic. Last I checked it has not been released. Otherwise, most other SSP's cost a huge amount more than AVR's when they really shouls cost less. When Onkyo released the Integra DTC-9.8, it represented a paradigm shift in SSP's as they were solely in the domain of the High End.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Marantz AV7005 is also quite good and has a lower MSRP than the most common Integra SSP. The only downside is the Integra offers MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT whereas the 7005 uses MultEQ XT.
> 
> Aside from these, Outlaw Audio is supposed to release an SSP that looks utterly fantastic. Last I checked it has not been released. Otherwise, most other SSP's cost a huge amount more than AVR's when they really shouls cost less. When Onkyo released the Integra DTC-9.8, it represented a paradigm shift in SSP's as they were solely in the domain of the High End.
> ...


Will I notice much not having the sub eq? As I truely love the look of the 7005. Should i give up on looks get something that's better at video processing and has the better audessey package?


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

I've found something I want. It's the onkyo tx-nr818. No sure where to buy it how much it costs or if it's even released yet.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 818 has not been released yet. At least according to Amazon and the other Authorized Dealers I looked at.
Onkyo Canada might be different, but last I checked, AVR's tend to be released later in Canada. As the x09 Series is being phased out, if you can find a TX-NR3009 for anywhere near the price of the 818, it would be a great call. You would get XT32 and SubEQ HT whereas the 818 does not offer SubEQ HT. Moreover, it is a 9 Channel AVR, THX Ultra2 Certified. offers more Inputs, more power, etc... That being said. the 818 is going to be a huge seller for Onkyo as it is the first AVR to offer XT32 for around $1000 MSRP as all prior retailed for well over $2000.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 818 has not been released yet. At least according to Amazon and the other Authorized Dealers I looked at.
> Onkyo Canada might be different, but last I checked, AVR's tend to be released later in Canada. As the x09 Series is being phased out, if you can find a TX-NR3009 for anywhere near the price of the 818, it would be a great call. You would get XT32 and SubEQ HT whereas the 818 does not offer SubEQ HT. Moreover, it is a 9 Channel AVR, THX Ultra2 Certified. offers more Inputs, more power, etc... That being said. the 818 is going to be a huge seller for Onkyo as it is the first AVR to offer XT32 for around $1000 MSRP as all prior retailed for well over $2000.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Went to a dealer today and checked out the integra dtr-70. 3 as having no luck tracking down the 3009. Best deal is can get it for is $2100 cdn. Any thoughts


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Ty,
> That is a fantastic idea that I wish I would have thought of. Major props. How are those beautiful Rockets treating you?
> All the best,
> J


Im loving them, I really think for what I spent they were an absolute steal


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Nitsuddranem said:


> Will I notice much not having the sub eq? As I truely love the look of the 7005. Should i give up on looks get something that's better at video processing and has the better audessey package?


Depending on your sources' abilities you may or may not benefit from better video processing. However I would seek XT32 if at all possible, so Audussey should be a big consideration.


----------

